# Survivor...it's sorta on topic though



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Is anyone else watching this season of Survivor? :xbones: 

I really want to make that huge skull that is on the Exile Island, but so far I have not been able to find a decent picture of so I can see how they constructed it. anyone have any ideas on what to use to construct it? from what I can see in the photos I have been able to find, it looks like a gazillion sticks.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

sorry, I have never watched a single episode of the show.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Me, either.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Me, either.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Me, either


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I can see how popular this show is among haunters  

Sorry Hella, I haven't seen it either.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

well I do have to say that I don't watch it all the time..lol though I like reality tv shows, it's like watching a human train wreck....sometimes you just can't look away..lol
the promos for the show caught my attention with the giant skull thing...I wondered how hard it would be to recreate for my yard.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I watch this show every week. I love the huge skull and yep, looks like it is made of wood. With as many limbs that fall from the trees around here maybe I should start now and just build as they fall. Merlin (TQO)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Me too,... either.


----------



## bloodsorrow (Jan 21, 2006)

*survivor*

never watched it and used to be a major program over here in the uk


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry but I guess I'm another haunter who's not into reality shows. I've never watched any of them, and it seems that's all that's on anymore!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Reality TV


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

claymud said:


> Reality TV


I have to agree with you claymud, though I did watch the first season on Survivor.

Jeff


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

now if they did survivor like jungle training and just droped these fools off on an island with only their underwear and a knife. then see who was still alive after a year I would watch. 

If I was on survivor I would just smash everyones head in with a big rock while they where sleeping. I win! it is a million dollars after all.


----------

